# Spartan 300 Pneumatic Tire Kit



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Part #* *44250700 *

Lists for $133.00 on *www.SpartanTool.com* and out the door it's probably going to $155.00 with shipping.


This is a must have for anyone on this machine. 5-10 pounds in each tire, nearly flat is the way to go. Shoe Booties fit nicely over the tires without much effort.

The nearly flat tires allows for tires, not your upper body to take the shock of going up and down steps. 

I will say...getting used to those nearly flat tires is tricky but after awhile you'll see that it is making the use of the equipment a far better application, 

especially if you spent years with those hard tires taking every bump or step along the way.






​


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ha! Looks like the ones on my machine. And yes, I always kept them under inflated. It does seem to be smoother going down stairs too.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you think it's worth it on a 1065?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. anyone here have them on a 1065? I have though about putting them on my 1065.




Plumber Jim


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.trojantoolmfg.com/

TROJAN TOOL HAS THIS KIT PART # T7705 FOR $129.95 :thumbsup:

FITS BOTH 300 AND 1065 MACHINES, :thumbsup:

SPECIAL NOTE: THESE HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO CAUSE PROBLEMS WITH THE 
SPARTAN FRAMES CRACKING OR BREAKING


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> http://www.trojantoolmfg.com/
> 
> TROJAN TOOL HAS THIS KIT PART # T7705 FOR $129.95 :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 You would think that air tires would absorb alot of the shock and put less stress on the 300 frame.


----------

